# Configure AP Mode with Same SSID to extend WiFi signal



## PesSarmiento (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello, I would like to know if I can get some help setting up a new WiFi extender that I bough (*NETIS WF2416*)
I want to connect upstairs using a Ethernet cable but with the same SSID and password. I tried following instructions that I found on internet but at the end I always get troubles with the connection, It says no internet secured..
My main router is a Morola ARRIS SURFboard SBG6580 please if someone can help me with what is going wrong.

Channel is 6 on Netis, and Auto on Motorola, both same SSID and Password, Netis is disable DHCP


----------



## Kursah (Oct 30, 2016)

Sounds like it should be configured correctly from what details you've given.

Did you make sure to set the APs gateway to the IP address of your router? If not...then you may not resolve a full network connection. Your AP needs to forward its connected traffic to its gateway.

Is your router hosting the DHCP service then?

Does the AP need a firmware upgrade?

Do you access the AP through WebGUI or software?


----------



## PesSarmiento (Oct 30, 2016)

No I didn't set the AP gateway to the IP address of my router, I just change the SSID and password and to AP mode. I checked and there is no any update for the software.
My router has DHCP active.
I access to NETIS using *192.168.100.1 as default*


----------



## PesSarmiento (Oct 30, 2016)

I followed this *guide**. *I'm not an expert in this matter. Just trying to get some help, and Thanks for the reply


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 30, 2016)

Normally, when you set the AP as extended, it's like an hub that let you authenticated to the wireless, then your main router will provide the DHCP.

When connected, have you opened a command line and type ipconfig /all     ? To see what address you have as IP, gateway, mask, DNS.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 31, 2016)

PesSarmiento said:


> No I didn't set the AP gateway to the IP address of my router, I just change the SSID and password and to AP mode. I checked and there is no any update for the software.
> My router has DHCP active.
> I access to NETIS using *192.168.100.1 as default*



You need to make sure the Gateway address in your AP is set to 192.168.100.1 then if that's your Router/Firewall/DHCP server. Otherwise, it will not forward traffic properly. 

Can you use SNIP and take screenshots of your AP network configuration and upload them to Techpowerup.org and link them here? Might help to see what you have set.


----------



## xvi (Oct 31, 2016)

It looks like that Netis is just an "extender" (aka Access Point), not a repeater. I suspect you'll need to run a physical cable from your router to that Netis extender. I don't think it will extend it wirelessly.

Other than that, if you set the same SSID and password, your wireless clients will automatically choose the strongest AP (and often stay latched to that one instead of automatically roaming to a stronger AP as you move about the building).

Edit: Nevermind. Sounds like you've run the Ethernet cable. If you plug in directly to the Ethernet cable, can you get out that way?


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 1, 2016)

You MUST set on static to BOTH or the extender will loose the original router's connectivity when the original picks a different channel.


----------



## PesSarmiento (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## slozomby (Nov 30, 2016)

setting an ap in repeater mode cuts bandwidth in half. this is noticeable on G networks.


----------



## PesSarmiento (Nov 30, 2016)

So I have an Ethernet Cat 6 connected from the Motorola to the extender (Netis) If I Turn on my laptop near the extender I get connection normally, but if I go where I have the Motorola router I don't have a connection, it says that my wifi is limited, and running the troubleshooting says Wi-Fi doesnt have a valid IP configuration. 
So I can only use my laptop with the netis extender.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 30, 2016)

are the wifi and lan interfaces of your router using the same ip range?


----------



## PesSarmiento (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## PesSarmiento (Nov 30, 2016)

slozomby said:


> are the wifi and lan interfaces of your router using the same ip range?


Where can I find that information


----------



## Kursah (Nov 30, 2016)

It appears your AP has DHCP disabled, which is how it should be with AP mode on and using your Motorola router for DHCP for all network devices.

If I'm right your router is 192.168.0.1, AP is 192.168.0.2 correct?

You're using the same Wireless SSID (wireless network name) on both the router and wireless AP correct?

How far away are the devices from eachother? I ask because if they're too close there could be some interference and dropped packets.

Have you confirmed wireless is still active on the router itself? If you power off the AP does the wifi work fine at the Motorola router?


----------



## PesSarmiento (Nov 30, 2016)

Kursah said:


> It appears your AP has DHCP disabled, which is how it should be with AP mode on and using your Motorola router for DHCP for all network devices.
> 
> If I'm right your router is 192.168.0.1, AP is 192.168.0.2 correct?
> 
> ...


Correct to all.
The wifi works fine on the Motorola router. My other devices connected just fine to that one. I think the issue maybe is the AP extender is not so far away (60feet). They are in different channels as well.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 30, 2016)

Can you turn the antenna power down on either device? Some allow it in stock firmware, some need modified firmware (where able) to allow this to be configured.

So is this just your laptop then that has issues going between AP and Router for wifi?


----------



## PesSarmiento (Nov 30, 2016)

If I tunn off the signal on the Motorola, the extender also die I think, because when I reset Motorola the other one also doesn't work. I think only my laptop is connected to the extender and doesn't connect to Motorola, and my other devices (tablet and cellphones) are connected only to the Motorol


----------



## Kursah (Dec 1, 2016)

You're saying if you turn off the wireless signal on the AP, then the wireless on the Motorola fails too? Turning off the AP should have 0 effect on the Motorola router if it does you have bigger issues here.

You say "I think" a couple of times, test until you know what is happening otherwise it's harder to diagnose what you're not sure about. 

Sounds like you need to confirm exactly what is happening here so we know how to move forward properly and what issues actually exist, no offense meant by that but it's impossible to help resolve issues without knowing specifically what issues exist.

There's no reason the wireless on the Motorola should fail if the AP is taken offline, if anything it should improve if there isn't channel bleed/interference. But if you're basing your statement off of a device not switching from the AP to Router for wireless signal when you take the AP offline, that sounds like the device is having issues migrating to the other signal. Leaving you to reset the connection or reconnect.

If you're using older devices, especially older Apple i-devices, this could be a device-side issue more-so than the service provider-side of things.

Also, if you turn off the wireless on the router, that should have 0 effect on the AP's wireless in this case because neither is a controller of the other. The AP only acts as the extension for network access, period. So if you disable the wireless on the router, your AP wireless should only improve with less nearby signals. It makes no sense that disabling wireless on one would disable the other...now the router may need to reboot after disabling wireless (though not many do anymore, nor do I recall any router in the past several years that needed to...) and that would take down the network but you'd still see the SSID (wireless network) broadcast to your device you just would not be able to connect because the router would be down, hence no DHCP server, hence no IP address.

Again, I think this comes down to needing more accurate statements, results and testing from your end so we can proceed assisting you better.


----------



## PesSarmiento (Dec 2, 2016)

Kursah said:


> You're saying if you turn off the wireless signal on the AP, then the wireless on the Motorola fails too? Turning off the AP should have 0 effect on the Motorola router if it does you have bigger issues here.
> 
> You say "I think" a couple of times, test until you know what is happening otherwise it's harder to diagnose what you're not sure about.
> 
> ...


I will try this. I'm sorry it was my mistake. I didn't. Turn off the wifi signal. I will find out how to do that. What I did it was turning off the router. Of course the AP also will die because is not receiving any signal from the router.
I will follow your suggestion. Will inform you soon.
Thank for taking the time in helping


----------



## Kursah (Dec 2, 2016)

No problem, I look forward to helping you getting this resolved!


----------



## PesSarmiento (Dec 3, 2016)

Kursah said:


> No problem, I look forward to helping you getting this resolved!


I disable the wireless signal on the motorola and like you say, I can't connect to my netwotk, I can see the SSID but it says no internet secured. and it's weird, I notice that only my cellphone and my laptop is connected to the wifi (AP working), but my other devices, tablets and laptops are not connected to the wifi.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounds like the AP is not passing traffic or has a delay. If you leave the router WiFi off, disable WiFi on a phone, reenable wifi on phone and reconnect to WiFi (being broadcast by AP) does it connect? If not, double check that you set the APs Gateway properly and that means it should be your router...that's something your screenshots did not show.


----------



## PesSarmiento (Dec 3, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Sounds like the AP is not passing traffic or has a delay. If you leave the router WiFi off, disable WiFi on a phone, reenable wifi on phone and reconnect to WiFi (being broadcast by AP) does it connect? If not, double check that you set the APs Gateway properly and that means it should be your router...that's something your screenshots did not show.


When I reset the wifi on my cellphone it will connect fine to the AP wifi, same happened with my laptop, but the other devices no luck, my tablet is trying to con constantly and my other laptop says no internet secured.


----------



## PesSarmiento (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kursah (Dec 3, 2016)

And those devices that cannot connect, you have disabled/enabled their WiFi and still have this issue?

Do those devices that connect to the AP's WiFi after reset have Internet access tested and confirmed?

Could be a compatibility issue with the signal from the AP with those that cannot.

Have you set the bandwidth to 40Mhz or 20/40? If so, try just 20. Are you running B/G/N for compatibility or strictly N?

If you have older WiFi devices, you'll need to sacrifice speed for compatibility....if that's the case here.

Edit: Why are you showing me that screenshot? Not only is that of your router, but it's also one you posted before if I recall correctly. Your Motorola is your router, not your AP if we're still on the same page here. The Motorola is the gateway for the AP. So if your AP has a gateway option, you should set it to the IP of your router (192.168.0.1).


----------



## slozomby (Dec 3, 2016)

can you screenshot the operation mode tabs of the AP?


----------



## PesSarmiento (Dec 3, 2016)

Kursah said:


> And those devices that cannot connect, you have disabled/enabled their WiFi and still have this issue?
> 
> Do those devices that connect to the AP's WiFi after reset have Internet access tested and confirmed?
> 
> ...


My phone and my laptop connect fine after wifi reset and everything works fine, youtube, email, web search, etc. By default it was in 40Mhz, I changed already to 20 no fix.


----------



## PesSarmiento (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## PesSarmiento (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kursah (Dec 4, 2016)

That all looks like you're set for compatibility, but if no change with 20MHz, set back to 40. You might

More research on the *Netis WF2416* shows something with issues...so there could be a problem with this device. With the limited options you have, it should be enough to have a functioning network IMHO. You might need to contact their support or see if you can perform a hard reset or a firmware upgrade. Though I think you've said you've already reset it before.

If you want a really good AP, with pretty awesome range that has an easy UI to work inside of, an *Ubiquity UniFi AP* might be a good option if available to you. I've setup a lot of these with excellent success. They're the kind of device you set it and forget it in most cases. They just work.

Also tip and forum rules, just edit the post before this one and add pictures to it instead of posting multiple times in the future.


----------

